# My new S-Works build (Cancellara edition frameset)



## Cado (Dec 7, 2010)

Another shameless post... 

Here's my latest build.

Took most of my parts from my Tarmac FACT 8r frame which had already been highly upgraded.

Specialized Tarmac S-Works SL3 Cancellara Star Rider edition frame set (54 cm)
SRAM Red (shifters, read derailleur)
SRAM Force (front derailleur)
TRP R970 SL brake callipers (Sram Force shown in pictures)
Zipp 303 Wheelset
Zipp QR (the lighter ones, not the stock ones)
Continental Competition 700x22 tubulars
S-Works carbon crankset
Stronglight CT2 53/39 chainrings
Specialized Toupé Hollow Ti seat, 
USE Carbon Alien seatpost, 
FSA OS-99 stem, 
3T Ergonova Team handlebar and bar tape
Dura Ace chain, 
Dura Ace cassette
Speedplay Zero Ti pedals (Look Keo 2 Max Carbon shown in pictures)
Swiss stop yellow pads
S-Works Carbon bottle cages
K-Edge chain catcher

13.8 pds ready to roll including speed/cadence sensors and magnets. All from ABC Cycles & Sports in Montreal Canada

View attachment 218059


View attachment 218058


More pics at http://www.flickriver.com/photos/alain_cadorette/sets/72157624655180858/


----------



## EastonZ16 (Aug 11, 2010)

Is that an Oakley eyeglass case holding it? 

Nice bike!!


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Love the red, the colour just pops!


----------



## Cado (Dec 7, 2010)

EastonZ16 said:


> Is that an Oakley eyeglass case holding it?


yep, from the Transition Jawbones...good eye.


----------



## axiom05 (Mar 15, 2010)

With or without seat tube motor?


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

that bike is freakin sweet lookin!!!! good job on the build cado! i likey!


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

That bike is incredible. Its by far the best looking Tarmac they've made.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Love everything about that bike except for one thing: it sits in your living room, not mine.


----------



## JRaducha (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice bike. What kind of audio set up do you have? looks clean...


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Gorgeous. Whenever I go into a Specialized dealer I ogle the Cancellara bikes. But the one I truly lust after is the Contador Special Edition, complete with finger-bang motif.


----------



## Cado (Dec 7, 2010)

JRaducha said:


> Nice bike. What kind of audio set up do you have? looks clean...


NAD A/V with NAD Amp

Mirage OM series speakers bi-amped, Totem Acoustics Thunder sub, Audio Quest cables

Movie and music audio all coming out of analog cables via the M&K BMC 5.1 base management controller filtered at 80Hz (the best piece of equipment in my whole system, the base is so punchy and clean using this box I would never go back to an optical cable)


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

axiom05 said:


> With or without seat tube motor?


bahahaha. Zing!


----------



## shaggyroonie (Dec 22, 2010)

Sick bike!


----------



## Cado (Dec 7, 2010)

*Help me chose a seat post for this beast*

4 weeks ago I added a new set of TRP R970SL brakes and a Garmin edge 500 and I said to my self that this was it...no more spending (except maybe for a Quarq power meter that I would save up for).

Unfortunately, I just busted my USE seat post on my rollers. The bolts and head system finally gave in after 12 years of abuse on and off road. I guess I'm lucky that it wasn't 100 miles away from home on the road.

So, now I have narrowed down my choice to two candidates and it does come down to a question of look and more importantly weight. Budget is no issue at this point (I already told my kid he wasn't going to college  ). My set up already works well for a zero set back post so that works for me also.

1- For weight and a more industrial techno look I like the 3T Doric LTD (150gr +/- 10gr). Zero setback and it's the one with the silver line on it and Carbon cradle.
See pics http://www.google.ca/images?hl=en&c...tle&resnum=1&ved=0CCIQsAQwAA&biw=1280&bih=604

2- For a more classic look that would fit well with the lines on the bike, I like the Deda Elementi Superzero (180gr +). Little setback and I like the black carbon one not the white one they have. It would drop some weight when I cut it down to 280mm.
See pics http://www.google.ca/images?client=...tle&resnum=1&ved=0CCYQsAQwAA&biw=1280&bih=604

Your opinions would be well appreciated. I already ruled out many others including the following so no need to suggest them: Cook Bros, Thompson, Easton, FSA, Ritchey, Syntace, USE, Pro, Look, Time...

Thanks guys (and gals)


----------



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

May I ask what year is this frame? Never seen it before.


----------



## Cado (Dec 7, 2010)

DarkoBWM said:


> May I ask what year is this frame? Never seen it before.


It is a 2011 SL3 released in November 2010 as part of 4 special "star rider" frame sets they came out with in very limited runs. Some dealers will call it a 2010 frame...it's the same as the 2011 S-Works SL3 frames


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Cado said:


> 4 weeks ago I added a new set of TRP R970SL brakes and a Garmin edge 500 and I said to my self that this was it...no more spending (except maybe for a Quarq power meter that I would save up for).
> 
> Unfortunately, I just busted my USE seat post on my rollers. The bolts and head system finally gave in after 12 years of abuse on and off road. I guess I'm lucky that it wasn't 100 miles away from home on the road.
> 
> ...


Agree that is a great color even don't like all red bikes.

I am about to order an S-Works frameset and will also need a zero setback seatpost.
My search led me to the 3T Doric as well, you can get it at Probikekit for around $100.
Specialized also makes a zero setback version of their Pave seatpost:

http://www.specialized.com/ca/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57430

I would think the specialized design has more shock absorption than the others.
My wife has one on her roadbike and back seat of our tandem.
I don't like the clamping mechanism but once you get it set its fine.
I might start off using my Thomson zero set back, you can't beat it for an alloy post.


----------



## Cado (Dec 7, 2010)

jnbrown said:


> Agree that is a great color even don't like all red bikes.
> 
> I am about to order an S-Works frameset and will also need a zero setback seatpost.
> My search led me to the 3T Doric as well, you can get it at Probikekit for around $100.
> ...


I ended up getting a seatpost with some set back because I realized yesterday that my USE seatpost actually had a 10mm set back and I already had the rails pretty much as far back as I could. So a zero may not be the solution.

Since it's winter and indoor training for a few months is a good time to make changes, I am trying a setback post (20mm to 25mm) and starting to make small changes to slide my seat back which may help with adding more power to the pedals.

I had a good deal on an FSA K-Force light 25mm SB. Cut it down to 280mm, replaced my Ti railed Toupé seat with a new Carbon railed Toupé Team at 134gr and end up actually saving weight (yet again).

The USE Carbon Alien I add was 170gr and the Toupé Ti seat was 183gr vs the FSA post at 180gr and the Carbon railed seat at 134gr.

I also used some Ti bolts I had lying around and the FSA came in at 180gr. Combine that with the new seat and I have a net reduction of almost 40gr.

Sounds like the ticket, but I'm not convinced about the look of the FSA post which still work with my FSA stem...hmmmmmm


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

gorgeous!!


----------



## alexp247365 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thomson Masterpiece. Not the lightest, but its a work of art. The markings on the side make it easy to mark tilt adjustment, and the craftsmanship that goes into these posts are second to none.


----------



## Cado (Dec 7, 2010)

alexp247365 said:


> Thomson Masterpiece. Not the lightest, but its a work of art. The markings on the side make it easy to mark tilt adjustment, and the craftsmanship that goes into these posts are second to none.


Thanks for the info, but an aluminum seatpost is no longer an option on a road bike these days, at least not for me.

As mentionned in my post above, I had a good deal on an FSA K-Force light 25mm SB. Cut it down to 280mm, replaced my Ti railed Toupé seat with a new Carbon railed Toupé Team and ended up actually saving weight (yet again).


----------



## alexp247365 (Dec 29, 2009)

Funny you mentioned the k force. That's the seatpost the Thomson replaced on my super six 2. In all fairness, it had a fight with the top of the garage when I tried to park with bike still on roof.


----------



## Pewe (Apr 14, 2003)

Love this bike. Looks really together, esp. in size 54 with perfect proportions.


----------



## DarkoBWM (May 29, 2010)

One more question, how exactly did you get this frame? I never saw anything for it and would absolutely LOVE to have this frame!


----------



## Cado (Dec 7, 2010)

DarkoBWM said:


> One more question, how exactly did you get this frame? I never saw anything for it and would absolutely LOVE to have this frame!


If you are outside the U.S., check with your country's Specialized distributor if they still have any in stock. If the distributor doesn't have any in stock, then ask them who they sold that frame to and they can give you the store's name and number to see if the store still has any.

If the distributor do have it in stock, ask your favourite store to order it for you. There were not many made so good luck finding one.


Cheers


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Love This Bike!


----------



## roubaix_sj (Nov 9, 2010)

you've taken a frame and created a masterpiece.. 

Can you ballpark the total with simply frame and groupset ? 

thx
:thumbsup:


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Chapeau


----------



## Cado (Dec 7, 2010)

roubaix_sj said:


> you've taken a frame and created a masterpiece..
> 
> Can you ballpark the total with simply frame and groupset ?
> 
> ...


At store retail prices I would be at 11.5K Canadian dollars considering that since the picture was taken I added a carbon railed Toupe seat, FSA Force K light seat post, Speedplay zero Ti and TRP R970 SL brake callipers. I replaced the Polar CS500 with a Garmin Edge 500 so that's a wash.

Now at 13.7pds ready to roll with computer and all.

I guess about 10K USD using normal store retail prices.

Not mentioning my Easton EA90 SLX training wheels with Power Tap hub paired with my Garmin Edge 500.

Hope my wife doesn't find out :mad2:


----------



## TravisBikes56 (Sep 2, 2011)

this. is. BEAUTIFUL. i looked everywhere and couldn't for the life of me find a Cancellara frame for sale anywhere. Great looking build you have


----------



## goaliecyclist (May 4, 2007)

She's a beauty! You'll love it! I just built up my Andy Schleck SWorks Tarmack SL3. Really enjoying it.... Congrats!


----------



## ssturm (Nov 19, 2009)

i love it. it's just specialized ...


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I just clicked your flicker link, holy cow the details (spartacus, chainstays, etc) on that bike are sweet. Really sweet actually. I'm a bit jealous now


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

nice bike man!


----------

